# Freehand Trapez zeichnen



## Herr Carlson (30. Mai 2005)

Meine Fresse, ich schein grad nen Blackout aller erster Klasse zu haben. Ich konstruiere den Grundriss eines aufgeklappten Kartons und check nicht, wie ich ein einfaches Trapez erstellen kann
 Bitte helft meinem Hirn auf die Sprünge...


 thx blackout kalium


----------



## Herr Carlson (30. Mai 2005)

...nich euer ernst?! Ihr könnt doch alles, da sollte doch ein Trapez drin sein


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Eile mit Weile - ein wenig Geduld muss man schon mitbringen 

Hier eine kleine Kurzanleitung:
1. Mit dem Linienzeichner ein Rechteck zeichnen
2. Teilauswahlwerkzeug auswählen 
3. Ankerpunkte auswählen und je nach Belieben nach innen ziehen


----------



## Herr Carlson (31. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, war gestern nur auf den letzten Drücker, daher mein drängeln ;-)
 Mein Fehler war, dass ich beim Quadrat die Gruppierung nicht aufgehoben hab...
 Die einfachsten Sachen bereiten einem manchmal solche Probleme....


----------

